# Voltimetro 16f876



## vrpons (Ene 29, 2010)

Como se podria hacer un voltimetro con un pic a poder ser el 16F876.


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 29, 2010)

Yo tengo una idea pero no se si sería la ideal. Yo utilizaría dos conversores AD del pic con divisores resistivo cada uno para que la tensión no supere los 5V, luego tomando la tensión en cada conversor lo multiplico por un numero (depende del numero de divisores resistivos que hagas) y resto esos dos números dándome como resultado la caída de tensión, luego con 7 segmentos y un decodificador muestras el resultado...

Espero que te alla servido saludos!


----------



## vrpons (Ene 30, 2010)

Yo controlo bastante bien el tema de la programacion y el lenguage C, porque el ensamblador hace mucho que no lo uso y ya lo tengo un poco olvidado.
Pero el tema de los conversores analogico digital del pic nunca los he usado.
Alguien me podria explicar un poco asi por encima su funcionamiento??? 
Lo que yo he leido es que estan relacionados con una entradas de tensiones de referencia pero no lo comprendo muy bien.


----------



## iDan (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola vrpons... mira yo manejo tambien el tema de programacion en lenguaje C con el compilador MikroC...

Mira e dejado un ejemplo aqui en el foro de un voltimetro programado en el programa que mencione antes:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/voltimetro-0-9-simple-pic12f683-28129/

Es con un PIC12F683, alli mismo deje la direccion para que descargues el circuito simulado en Proteus...


Si esto te sirve y puedo ayudarte en algo me avisas y yo con gusto te ayudo en lo que pueda...



Saludos


----------



## vrpons (Ene 30, 2010)

Gracias por tu mensaje, pero el archivo para descargar ya hay en el no me deja descargarlo y el programa que hay nose si esta completo o es una parte, porque las cabeceras del principio para definir el pic no estan. Te agradeceria un poco de ayuda.


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 30, 2010)

En lenguaje C por ejemplo para tomar la medida del conversor AD se escribe read_adc() por ejemplo:

tension = read_adc()

En tension voy a tener el valor medido por el conversor. Lo de las tensiones de referencia son las tensiones que toma el PIC como referencia, si lo alimentas con 5V y el máximo sería 5V y el mínimo serían 0V (negativo). Entonces por ejemplo si lees 5V sería 11111111 y si tuvieras una tensión de referencia de 3V y lees 3V en el ADC sería 11111111.

Saludos!!


----------



## iDan (Ene 30, 2010)

He puesto el programa y la simulacion en un archivo adjunto... prueba de nuevo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/voltimetro-0-9-simple-pic12f683-28129/


----------



## vrpons (Ene 30, 2010)

Perdona por las molestias, ya he podido descargarlo, pero el proteus me saca un mensaje y no me deja abrirlo.
Te adjunto la imagen y ver si tu saves porque, yo creo que los archivos que hay guardades del proteus en esa carpena zip no coinciden los nombres, pero no stoy seguro.

Esta es la imagen del proteus.


----------



## MVB (Ene 30, 2010)

Es por que tienes una version de proteus anterior a la con que fue realizada el esquema.


----------



## vrpons (Ene 30, 2010)

IDAN puedes poner una imagen del esquema en proteus para que pueda motarlo en el mio k sera de otra version??


----------



## iDan (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola vrpons


Aqui te dejo la imagen del diagrama hecho en Proteus... cualquier cosa me preguntas



Saludos


----------



## gerardo35 (Jul 15, 2010)

buenas noches amigo me hecharias una mano para que ese voltimetro midiera 15 voltios dc,gracias
lo he intentado  por codigo perono domino muy bien el lenguaje c,gracias


----------



## iDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola gerardo35... planeas usar el mismo PIC u otro?? porque asi si quieres podemos hacer un codigo desde 0... tu decides...


Saludos


----------



## chelsea fc (Jul 22, 2010)

que tal mucha miren yo tambien tengo que hacer uno de 0 a 30 
puedo programarlo y todo pero no encuentro la funcion para programar  para usarlas patas del pic que aguantan 50 v max como un voltimetro para ver las patas busquen en la data shet (perdon si esta mal escrito) 
si alguno sabe la funcion digamela y les subo el diseño
gracias


----------



## gerardo35 (Jul 26, 2010)

buenos dias me gustaria usar un pic  16f876 y pudiera verlo en un lcd, sino es molestia,si no se modifica el codigo del circuito y ya... eso me va ha servir de practica y modificar algun parametro, de verdad soy nuevo en esto... y gracias por la ayuda prestada


----------



## gerardo35 (Ago 28, 2010)

hola si pudieran ayudarme a modificar el codigo para que lea 25 vcc seria muy bueno
o proponer un circuito con el pic 16f876 y un lcd, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## gerardo35 (Ago 29, 2010)

hola amigo si me puedes ayudar hacer elcodigo desde cero para ir comprendiendo el lenguaje c o asemmbler de acuerdo y gracias


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 6, 2010)

tienen el programa para ese voltimetro


----------



## Dedust (Sep 6, 2010)

Que tal amigos aqui les dejo un libro para quieran comprender mas la programacion de microcontroladores en lenguaje C es un libro que enseña a usar el compilador PIC C. Es muy bueno es el que yo utilizo y el libro es muy bueno aparte que te muestra ejemplos y simulaciomes en Proteus. Aca el link http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...imulador-PROTEUS-para-microcontroladores.html


----------



## gerardo35 (Sep 9, 2010)

saludos desde venezuela, muy bueno el dato ese libro es muy bueno gracias


----------



## Dedust (Sep 9, 2010)

De nada. La manera de enseñar de ese libro es muy buena, por que te enseña como es en asembler y luego te dice como seria en lenguaje C. Y bueno para esto es el foro para compartir conocimientos e informacion.
Saludos.

Aqui les dejo un voltimetro con un Pic 18F4550 y una pantalla LCD que mide hasta 100v. Tienen el codigo y la simulacion en Proteus. Espero que les ayude. El codigo para el 16F876 no deberia variar mucho.
Saludos.


----------

